

Tip: How to get an iPad 2 at Target - zdw
http://log.maniacalrage.net/post/4030658171/tip-how-to-get-an-ipad-2-at-target-today-i

======
cdevroe
As someone who is waiting for the next 4 or 5 weeks before their iPad 2 ships
I'm tempted to give this a try.

Also, I'm surprised that Apple is able to open up worldwide when demand is
this high and supply seemingly so low.

------
jconley
Don't show this to my wife. ;)

